# descended from a long line of crimefighters using the Azrael suit and name.



## hhtt

"Named after the Angel of Death, Jean-Paul Valley is actually* descended from a long line of crimefighters using the Azrael suit and name*."

Yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "* descended from a long line of crimefighters using the Azrael suit and name"  *kısmın Türkçe karşılığı ne olabilir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## jellobun

"İsmini ölüm meleğinden alan Jean Paul Valley, esasında Azrail'in adını ve kostümünü kullanan suç savaşçısı bir ailenin soyundan gelmektedir."
Çok birebir mi oldu ?


----------



## hhtt

Türkçe'de "suç savaşcısı" diye bir şey var mı? Yoksa "suçla savaşan" mı deniliyor?


----------



## jellobun

hhtt said:


> Türkçe'de "suç savaşcısı" diye bir şey var mı? Yoksa "suçla savaşan" mı deniliyor?


21 kez "suç savaşçısı", 4 kez "suçla savaşan" diye çevrilmiş. "Batman-Suç Savaşçıları" adında bir çizgi roman var hatta. Kulağını çok tırmalıyorsa "Azrail'in kostümünü kullanarak *suçlularla savaşan bir aile*nin soyundan gelmektedir" nasıl?


----------



## LeBro

hhtt said:


> Türkçe'de "suç savaşcısı" diye bir şey var mı? Yoksa "suçla savaşan" mı deniliyor?



Yapacağınız çeviriyi çeviri hedefiniz doğrultusunda sizin belirlemeniz gerek. "Suç savaşcısı" benim kulağıma ne çok itici ne de çok çekici geliyor. Ama gördüğüm kadarıyla kullanılmıyor da değil. Tutar mı tutmaz mı Türkçe'de orasını zaman gösterir. Jellobun'ın önerdiği çevirilerden başka "suça savaş açmış bir aile", vs gibi sizin yaratıcılığınıza/tercihinize kalmış ifadeleri de tercih edebilirisiniz diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## hhtt

Burada "descend" "soyundan gelmek" ama "a long line of" ne tür bir anlam içeriyor?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## LeBro

hhtt said:


> Burada "descend" "soyundan gelmek" ama "a long line of" ne tür bir anlam içeriyor?


Long Line Of


----------

